# ENT/Otolaryngology Seminar



## s.greene.cpc (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking for a good seminar for ENT. Something more procedure/surgical type coding and not E&M.  Please any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, Sgreene


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi there. As a certiied Otolaryngolgy Coder here is my 2cents  

Karen Zupko offers GREAT ENT Surgical Related Seminars
http://karenzupko.com/workshops/otolarngology/index.html

karen Zupko's workshops are backed by the AAO-HHNS

Also you may look into Coding Con 2013. The agenda is not out yet for their 2013 conference but Barbara Cobuzzi is a nationally recognized speaker for ENT and take it from me. SHE IS GOOD! 

Good luck to you and fell free to reach out to me by email if there is anything I can assist you with.


----------



## s.greene.cpc (Apr 12, 2013)

*ENT seminars*

Thanks so much for your suggestion.  I really want to find out about Barbara Cobuzzi conference but have been unable to get idea when it is going to be. I signed up for mailing list. Any other suggestions is greatly appreciated.  Sgreene


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is another link from the AAO-HNS 

http://www.entnet.org/conferencesandevents/codingworkshops.cfm


----------



## kvangoor (Apr 18, 2013)

I ordered the study guide for the certified ENT certification test from AAPC and I thought it was worth the $. Not a seminar, but the procedure/surgical explinations were very informative.


----------



## pmbinc (Jan 16, 2014)

las vegas 2-7-to 2-8-14 Encore Wynn hotel ENT conference with Karen zupko, expensive but should be good!


----------

